# Community Employment Programme  Rates



## denmcn (14 Mar 2010)

Hi , I am wondering what the rates of pay are for this scheme.Does it make a a difference if you have kids and parter works.In my case , 3 kids and wife earns 32,000 ish .Any idea would I be intitled to any thing for the kids.Tks


----------



## pudds (14 Mar 2010)

CE Scheme  

Scroll down a bit and you'll see the rates.


----------

